# The London Underground



## 21312 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,Next Sunday (27th August) We are going to London on the train! London is around 3 hours from where we live. Now i know the train has toilets, and when we get into London Liverpool Street, there are toilets there. But we then have to get the tube! and this is not making me feel good at all. I feel slightly claustrophobic, and the thought that there arent any toilets is sending me mad. Ive worked out that its around 30 minutes from Liverpool Street to Kensington, on the tube (I have been promising the children that I would take them to The Natural History Museum) for years now, and I am determined to do it! But I am so anxious about this trip.Anyone from London or had experience of the tube, some comments would be great.ThanksDebbie


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Good for you that you are determined to do this with them...To help yourself feel more sure.. and in control of your situation.. How about wearing a pair of depends... and keep extras in your case... should you need one.Plus some wipes for added security.... This may help you feel more confident about things...I hope it all works out well for you... and you all have an uneventfully great time...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I am having the same type of anxiety.I have to take a shuttle from the airport to a ship. At least a 20 min commute. No restroom on shuttle. I am thinking of just drinking a consomme the day before to keep alot of bulk out of my intestines. Then taking immodium the night before. I always wear Depends when I know I will be without a toilet closeby. It helps lower the anxiety level.


----------



## 21312 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks Rosanne and Prudy,Ive got a week to try and sort myself out a bit! I am planning on buying some depends tomorrow, and I hope everything goes ok. Can you buy depends from a large chemist? I really want to do this.ThanksDebbie


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey there,I'm in London all the time, and I travel on the tube a LOT. It does make me very anxious at times, when it stops in the tunnel and has to wait for other trains to go past and stuff. It's just horrible sometimes but you've just gotta remember that if you do feel a bit ill, you only have to make it to the next stop and then you can get off and find a toilet. That's my advice. Otherwise, why not take some Imodium before you get on?Yeah, it shouldn't take more than an hour from Liverpool St to South Kensington....I wouldn't imagine. You'll have to change to the piccadilly line at some point. The National History Museum is great I was there this time last year! I loved it! If you need any more advice just ask...or add me to MSN rachael3000###hotmail.com. The tube isn't too bad though, it's really efficient for getting around London. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't know how it is in the UK.. but here in the USA.. we can get those Depends.. and the like at the drugstores, KMart.. Walmart.. and all the grocery stores sell them too.. Hope you find them.. Hope you have a wonderful time with your children.. I am going to visit my son next weekend.. and I am hoping for a good visit with them.. This will be the first time this year I am going.. I want to enjoy my time with him and his family.. So here is to good trips for all of us..


----------



## 21312 (Jul 13, 2006)

HiThanks for your replies guys. My concern now is how do you find a toilet at the tube stops? Do you have to go out of the tube station? Is it easy to find one? Sorry if im going on a bit.ThanksDebbie


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

I've never had the need to find a toilet as yet thankfully, but I'm sure if you ask the station staff they'll show you where to go. Some of the stations even have public toilets but I'm sure they all have staff toilets - otherwise the staff would all be holding it in for 8 hours, so if you were really desperate you could ask for the staff toilets. It might help if you get a 'can't wait card' - i've heard other people talking about it ....you just show it to someone and it tells them that you have a medical condition that means you need to use their staff toilet NOW.I hope this helps, and try not to worry, because worrying only makes it worse.Rach x


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey,I was just wondering how your trip to London went? Would be good to catch up soon!Rach xx


----------



## 21312 (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey Rach,I sent you an email on msn. I hope I sent it to the right address?!! Anyway, to all those that have been following my plans, I didnt go to London!







The day before we were due to go I just got myself in a total state. I had cramps most of the day, severe diarrhoea and nausea. I dosed up on immodium in the hope that I would feel better but this did not help. I really beat myself up about it but as time has gone on, Ive realised that I cant keep blaming myself for this. My husband took my youngest Son to the Natural History Museum that day, they drove to London, then tubed in. They had a wonderful day, and took lots of piccies. My husband did say it was really busy and very hot and was wondering to himself if I would have been able to deal with it. Anyway on the day that I was supposed to be going, I took my 7 year old daughter and my 16 year old Son decided to come too!, to the city of Norwich (about 45 minutes away by car). I havent been to Norwich for quite a while because of my IBS, but I was so determined this day to do something, and we went into Norwich Castle, and had a really enjoyable day. We ate out as well (which is a miracle)! and also done a bit of shopping (and I didnt need the toilet once!) probably all that imodium from the day before! Anyway thankls to everyone who tried to help me, I appreciate it.Debbie


----------



## 14041 (Aug 27, 2006)

Please don't be too hard on yourself. You may not have made it to the museum, but you did go out and have fun. That is a great step in the right direction.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Yeah come on that's still a very big undertaking - And it all went well - Sometimes I think it's better not to plan things and just do it spur of the moment.But well done anywayCheersNick


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey! I didn't get your e-mail, are you sure you sent it to the right address? Rachael3000###hotmail.com.I'm sorry to hear that you didn't make it to London. I'm in London at the moment myself! I'm sure you'll make it one day...I guess it's your anxiousness that is stopping you! I was thinking about maybe doing something a bit touristy today but I can't decide what!!Anyways, maybe you could resend the e-mail again and see if I receive it!Take Care RachL x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sorry you didnt make your trip but I do understand the stress involved with traveling. You might want to ask your doctor for some Xanax next time. You can take this a day or two before your trip so you dont get yourself so upset. My doctor just gave me some for my trip next week to Las Vegas and the following week to Miami for a cruise. I hope it works.


----------



## 20918 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Bircho...thank you for starting this thread..your concerns about travelling really 'hit home' with me. I live in France but I have to fly to North America alot since my family lives there. I have another flight coming up...seven hours across the ocean..and already I'm worrying about it. I'm not scared of flying at all..I'm scared of not being close to the bathroom! I always ask for an aisle seat so that I can get out easily...a window seat is disastrous! On my last trip I had to take a l2 hour train ride as well..thankfully I was in the seat in front of the bathroom so could slip in and out without disturbing the other passengers. Now I realize that it is the worrying before the trip that probably brings on more severe symptoms. This time I will take immodium 2 or 3 days before the trip as someone suggested...and I'm going to try to calm down and not worry so much. So much of this problem with IBSD seems to be related to tension and stress. And I have alot of both!


----------



## 14041 (Aug 27, 2006)

I always ask for aisle seats. Even at the movies it stresses me out if I have to sit in the middle. And if I stress, it brings on the D.







But if I am on the end I know that I will not have to trouble anyone if I am constantly going to the restroom. If I would just learn not to worry about what others might be thinking, I would be much happier!


----------

